# Icone récalcitrante



## pierre.lehmann3 (16 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Une question de profane. 
J'ai bien trouvé comment changer et installer une icône sur un dossier, mais je n'arrive pas à le faire sur un doc seul (word ou excel), que je souhaite garder sur mon bureau. 
Est-ce possible ? Merci de m'apporter vos lumières. 
Pierre.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

Tu dois modifier les fichiers dans le dossier l'application en faisant un clic droit sur l'application -> Afficher le contenu du paquet -> Ressources -> Trouver les fichiers correspondant aux icônes.

Bienvenue .


----------



## Fìx (16 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour!

Sur un seul document Office, et on en a déjà discuté sur le forum (cf. ici par exemple*[clic]), la seule solution possible (à priori) est de créer un alias de ce document et modifier l'icône de _cet_ alias. (et non du document original)


----------



## pierre.lehmann3 (16 Septembre 2010)

Merci Corentin et Fix78. J'ai essayé ça a l'air de marcher. Mais de fait, j'avais déjà réussi à le faire pour un doc. mais l'icône disparaissait après quelques fermetures (?). Je vais le faire en créant un alias. Merci encore.


----------



## Fìx (16 Septembre 2010)

De rien! 

De toute façon, en règle générale, j'te conseille de privilégier des alias sur le bureau plutôt que des originaux!... Il vaut mieux beiner par erreur un alias que l'original! (qui lui sera mieux abrité bien au chaud dans un dossier du disque dur!)

Si on veut aller plus loin, l'idéal est même de privilégier un bureau le plus vierge possible. Ça bouffe moins de ressources et pis...... c'est quand même plus beau quand c'est clean non?!   

Une solution que j'utiliserai, dans ton cas, serait de créer un dossier d'alias avec les alias de tes documents importants que tu utilises fréquemment, ranger ce dossier quelque part sur ton disque dur (dans le dossier "document" par ex.) puis glisser ce dossier dans le dock... Comme ça, à portée de clic, tu as un accès direct à tous tes alias... 


Mais bon, tu t'organises comme tu veux!... C'est ton ordi!  C'est juste mon point de vue...


----------

